# Circuit Board Pen Feeler



## wolftat (Apr 30, 2009)

The buy is going to take place. Please place you orders in www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=46282 

Is there an interest in a group buy for the circuit board pens from Bruce119? I would be willing to run this and I am waiting for an answer about the prices and other info. If you would be interested in any of these kits, please post here so I can start figuing how many we will need. Thanks


Please note that the name of the supplier has been corrected.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 30, 2009)

I would be interested. Providing all platings are available.


----------



## dennisg (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd like a few.


----------



## TomW (Apr 30, 2009)

Me too


----------



## Crayman (Apr 30, 2009)

I would be also


----------



## tbroye (Apr 30, 2009)

Check with Bruce119 on this site he is a dealer for them and might get you a better deal than Brea.


----------



## wolftat (Apr 30, 2009)

I have changed the name in the original post. I had planned to do the buy through Bruce, but I wanted it to be clear that these are not going to be the ones that he makes. I will open the another thread to do the buy once I have all the numbers figured out and can set up a spreadsheet for it. 

Bruce, thank you for allowing me to do this buy.


----------



## turff49 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm in for half a dozen or more.


----------



## TomW (Apr 30, 2009)

wolftat said:


> I had planned to do the buy through Bruce, but I wanted it to be clear that these are not going to be the ones that he makes.


 
Um,,, I don't understand....


----------



## Woodturner1 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm in for six or more


----------



## mitchm (May 1, 2009)

Neil, I will be in for a couple.


----------



## joeatact (May 1, 2009)

I am in for some also


----------



## alphageek (May 1, 2009)

TomW said:


> Um,,, I don't understand....



These will be the boards that Bruce resells from Berea, not the one-of-a-kind ones that Bruce used to make himself.

Even though the circuit boards are all identical, they are good sellers.


----------



## TomW (May 1, 2009)

alphageek said:


> These will be the boards that Bruce resells from Berea, not the one-of-a-kind ones that Bruce used to make himself.
> 
> Even though the circuit boards are all identical, they are good sellers.


 

Thanks... much clearer now...

Tom


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (May 1, 2009)

Me toooo!!!!


----------



## RDH79 (May 1, 2009)

I'll  try a couple.  Rich H


----------



## buckobernie (May 1, 2009)

I will take 2 thanks


----------



## sbell111 (May 1, 2009)

TomW said:


> Um,,, I don't understand....


Bruce makes that 'real' circuit board pens but also is a reseller of the clones.


----------



## heinedan (May 1, 2009)

Hello,

Put me in for six. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## aggromere (May 1, 2009)

I'll take 10, but I would like to choose plating


----------



## tbroye (May 1, 2009)

I would be in for some also.


----------



## wolftat (May 2, 2009)

The buy is going to take place. Please place you orders in www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=46282


----------

